# Hey, I'm Martin



## martinmoore (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Martin and I'm here to get in shape. I spend way too uch time at my computer, so the weight moved from my shoulders to my belly.  So, may post a rediculusly obvious question every once in a while. Yet, your discussions already have been helpful.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 3, 2020)

Welcome to IMF Martin.  Please do stay and keep learning from this forum.   Please don?t continue to post advertisements.


----------



## brazey (Aug 3, 2020)

welcome...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## krolly (Aug 6, 2020)

Welcome Holmes


----------

